# Whitney crafting 'Bamboo lunch box' ***CLOSED***



## OtterFloof (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey all, Whitney is crafting a Bamboo lunch box and I'd like to invite you to come get the DIY! *Please leave a comment + read 'Notes'*.





 





*NOTES:*
1. I will be taking 2 people at a time (please be patient!)
2. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells or NMT) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Whitney's house)
3. I will be staying in Whitney's house to make sure she keeps crafting (her house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 2 set of stairs and *chalk board is in front of her house*) ) --> Please don't pick up tips that people leave
4. *PLEASE leave via the airport* and NOT "-" (If you leave '-' she will STOP crafting)
5. I will 'Like' the comments I have sent the dodo codes to
6. I will do this until she stops crafting (her 2.5-3hr limit might be almost up)


----------



## Saralie (Apr 18, 2020)

Visiting


----------



## brangein (Apr 18, 2020)

Visiting too thanks <3


----------



## MatchBB (Apr 18, 2020)

I just joined the queue.  Thanks


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 18, 2020)

Joining queue! Thank you!!


----------



## fanism (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you.  I have joined.


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 18, 2020)

I just joined the queue! thanks for hosting c:


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 18, 2020)

Joining que. Thanks


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 18, 2020)

Joined the que. Thanks!


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 18, 2020)

Joining queue. Ty!


----------



## H2406 (Apr 18, 2020)

Joined


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 18, 2020)

Joined!


----------



## axo (Apr 18, 2020)

Joining the queue ! thanks for hosting these crafting visits so often


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

Joining, thanks!
Or not, just ended, thanks anyways.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 18, 2020)

Someone named Nita left via the "-" so whitney stopped crafting!!


----------



## ItsBeau (Apr 18, 2020)

They left via "-" as soon as I got it and it didn't save


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 18, 2020)

Update: Unfortunately someone left via '-' so my villager has stopped crafting. My apologies.


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 18, 2020)

Bummer I was wondering what happened.


----------



## axo (Apr 18, 2020)

aww that sucks, oh well, thanks for hosting anyways! there's only so much you can do


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 18, 2020)

ItsBeau said:


> They left via "-" as soon as I got it and it didn't save


Yeah, I'm really sorry about that-..there's not much I could do here >_<


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 18, 2020)

Aaaww... not your fault... happened yesterday at someone else's too. Some people just don't know how to follow rules... thanks for hosting anyways!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm really sorry to those who were waiting for a long time (and it was almost their turn)


----------



## Vadim (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh I just arrived at your island. Maybe next time!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 18, 2020)

Edit: nvm I just noticed they stopped crafting


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 18, 2020)

***UPDATE*** I saved and exited out of the game, and when I came back she was crafting again! 
This time around, *I will be handing out Dodo codes MANUALLY (via PM)* I will TRY to get to everyone if they're still interested. 
I don't know what number everyone was in the queue so *please provide the info in your comment*. 

*Character Name: 
Island:
Queue number:
***Please DO NOT lie about your queue number (it's not fair to people who were ahead of you)****

There were a lot of people in the queue so* please be patient.
!!!!Once again, DO NOT LEAVE VIA '-', If that happens again I will have to reconsider hosting DIY visits in the future (or prohibit people who do it, hence the requested information) !!!*

(I'm still a bit ruffled up about earlier but I'll do my best to get this in order, thanks again!)


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 18, 2020)

Macchiato from Ghibli
13 iirc


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 18, 2020)

*Character Name: *Rosa
* Island: *Aisle*
Queue number:* 12


----------



## brangein (Apr 18, 2020)

Arya, Fairytail.

I seriously forgot my number, but I got the dodo code, tried to join and was not able to.


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 18, 2020)

Character Зои, from Сансет island
Queue number was 14 or 16, I forgot :c


----------



## axo (Apr 18, 2020)

*Character Name: *julia
*Island: *puddle*
Queue number:* 17


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump.  I'll wait 5 more mins for people who were in queue earlier before opening it back up to other people who weren't in queue earlier.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

This is now open to anyone who wants the DIY! (I'll do this until she stops crafting)


----------

